# Auto focus Binos???



## Mwsenoj (Jul 1, 2013)

We missed two song dogs today because we didn't scan the field where we were shooting. I was looking around at binoculars and I can't afford to drop $400+ on Vortex binos right now. Do any of you have hunting experience with any of the bushnell permafocus binocs? They are well reviewed and under $100. Am I going to be really disappointed if I grab these? I shoot with decent or better glass in my scopes (my crappy scope is a redfield and I am happy with it. I also have a Vortex viper pst) I've bought cheap tasco scopes and wasted my money. I don't want to do the same here, but they are well reviewed on Amazon... Bushnell Perma Focus 7x 50mm Wide Angle Binocular https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00005AXIU/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_nMC2ub12C2AG4
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00005AXIU/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_nMC2ub12C2AG4


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

My old pal, Joe, just picked up a pair of marine model Steiners for $300. Past 20 yards, no focusing at all! And, when you think about that, who needs them for closer-in work anyway. Very clear and superb reviews - including one from me.

A link is here:http://www.amazon.com/Steiner-575-7x50-Marine-Binocular/dp/B00008ZPGS/ref=sr_1_1?s=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1423568676&sr=1-1&keywords=steiner+marine+binoculars


----------



## Deadshotjonny (Jan 20, 2013)

ive had them for years. love them clear and no need to focus them. but i have 20/20 vision. my brother doesnt and he says they dont focus right for him unless he has his contacts in. So depends. if you have good eyes then i would recomend them


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

My eyes are not good at all, but when the Steiners are adjusted properly - per instructions, one eye at a time - no issues.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have use the Steiners also and really like them, you just need to adjust them once and thats it.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

We did some low-light viewing with them, too, and the advancements in glass over the past few years, makes them better than glass at well over twice the price back in the 1990s. They are at a relatively low price point for German glass, and certainly one could spend more, but the OP wanted a good bang for the buck. These qualify.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

If Glenway's reviews are positive--- I'd say you have your answer Mwsenoj--- he doesn't pull any punches.

awprint:


----------



## Mwsenoj (Jul 1, 2013)

Something must have been wrong with my subscription preferences because until this morning I thought that no one had replied!

I ended up coming across some Vortex Diamonback 10x42 roof prisms for $229. I called the good folks at Vortex and was persuaded to order them.

I've taken them out coyote hunting twice now and was able to see well enough to pick up a yote about 10 minutes after civil twilight, or about 45 minutes after sunset. I am in love with the binos! The only problem is that I now have the classic Oreos v. Milk dilemma. One almost always ends up with more milk than Oreos or vice versa and is forced to get more of the lesser. It looks like I might have to get more scope to match my binoculars!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good glass pays dividends in prime time and it's never a mistake to upgrade. Good luck and I'm glad you've seen some light.


----------

